# Favorite hunters (professional)



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

chuck adams, lee and tiffany, michael waddell, ted nugentand ,fred bear.
these are all my favorite in no order.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

chuck adams, and mike waddel


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

lee and tiffany, michael waddell


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

the drury bros, because they grew up about 30 minutes from my house, and they do it right


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! no jk i don't really know to much about professional hunters so can't make a fair claim on who's my favorite:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Howard Hill, undoubtably. Greatest archer of all time, and a man who's never been equaled since.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Chuck Adams, love his stile of "ambush" hunting.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

no dought in my mind its got to be michael waddell he is my hero, you tallk about keeping it reel this man does it, if you havent seen a realtree road trips dvd boy are you missing out. hes just plane cool. i mean hes pretty much the reason i shoot hoyt. and hunt. my second would be bill langer hes pretty good with the old recurve and longbow.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Greg Miller fellow Wisconsinite taking some brusiers and if he wasnt hunting he wouldnt have a job
Pat Reeves I got his autograph talked to him for a while good down to earth guy and his Girlfriend is hot so its all good.
Lee and Tiff they got sick of workin so they filmed big bucks and shot big bucks shes hot He a good hunter (tiff to of course)
There all good guys and gals its just they have the job i wish i could have


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lee and Tiffany and michael waddell.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ted Nugent


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fred Bear
Ted Nugent
Roger Raglin
Stan Potts
Greg Miller
Drury Brothers
Mike Waddell
Lee & Tiffany
Dan Fitzgerald


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

mine is the drury bros


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

No dout Michael Waddell!!!!!!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Fred Bear
Howard hill
Dan & Guy Fitzgerald
Ted Nugent
Fred Eichler
Roger Ranglin
Ben Pearson
Saxon Pope
Art Young

And all the oldies i cant think of:tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

And Stickbow reminded me-

The patron saints who started it all- Will and Maurice Thompson, the former confederate soldiers who spent years hunting and shooting in the Florida everglades.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_tojo said:


> No dout Michael Waddell!!!!!!


ya michael waddell all the way!!!!


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG (Nov 30, 2007)

Fellow Georgia boys, Michael Waddell and David Blanton. Also Troy Ruiz, Will Primos, Brad Farris and also Harold Knight and David Hale.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

OH i forget *TIM WELLS *one of the best instinctive archers ive ever seen funny guy to


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Deffinantly Michael Waddell and Fred Bear


----------



## Chain Ranch (Jul 19, 2007)

haha Tiffany from gettin close!!! she is smokin


----------



## icshunter365 (Mar 5, 2008)

^THats what I was thinking!^...very attractive bowhuntress


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

My daughter loves to watch lee and tiffany, and michael wadell.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

lee and tiffany, michael waddell


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I was just curious who everybody's favorite hunters were or favorite archer in general I guess. I'm a big fan of watching deerhunting, so I love the Drury Brothers and Jackie Bushman.


Love watching Mark, and Terry.

IMO Jackie Bushman is ... well ... to be as polite as possible.... not worth my time.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

JIM SHOCKEY!!!! his videos are awesome and quite funny. i love 'em


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bow slayer said:


> JIM SHOCKEY!!!! his videos are awesome and quite funny. i love 'em



A G R E E D ! 

Drurys = Informative

Waddell = Entertaining

Shockey = Extreme, and at times amazing.


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

may dad, myself and my friends


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

michal wadel and jim shokey


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still new to this but so far my favorite is Byron Ferguson. I love watching his tricks on youtube =P.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

michal maldaell


----------



## ILGoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2008)

i would have to say Team Primos, cuz they do it RIGHT! And my fav on primos would prolly be chris ashley..that big buck with the drop on the truth 2: bowhunting was awesome, and he had fun with it, even though he had a bad shot, or a bad break for that matter


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> I'm still new to this but so far my favorite is Byron Ferguson. I love watching his tricks on youtube =P.


Byron Ferguson is the bomb! He is so awesome with his longbow it is unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

then i cant believe nobody has mentioned Cameron Hanes, the is the most hardcore backcountry bow hunter. he is one of my heroes, one day i want to do a backcountry hunt like he does.


----------

